# Hippo/ Projection Mapping



## rmrlife021402 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is their any programs like the ZOOKEEPER or HippoPortamus, that have at least a trial version of them. I am a college student interested in projection mapping and media servers. I am just trying to test out a program to see if its something I actually want to do, I do not have the money to take a Hippo class. Any help is appreciated.


Thank you


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 2, 2012)

If you are just playing around, VPT is a free program to get you some involvement in mapping/layering.


----------



## metti (Oct 2, 2012)

I believe Arkaos MediaMaster, Resolume Arena, Catalyst, and PRG Mbox Extreme all have versions you can download that are fully functional but just watermark the output.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 3, 2012)

fyi - PRG Mbox Extreme is Mac only.

What type of hardware do you have to play around with this?


----------



## metti (Oct 3, 2012)

Also, more experimental software like Isadora, MAX, MadMapper, TouchDesigner, etc almost always have a time limited, save disabled, or otherwise limited trial.


----------



## AVToby (Oct 23, 2012)

Try Arena 4, they have trail, it's great software for simple mapping...


----------

